# pianobar



## tonyvee1977 (May 19, 2011)

I don't know where to start trying to solve this:


```
[vee@bsd ~]$ pianobar
Welcome to pianobar (2011.04.27)! Press ? for a list of commands.
(i) Login... Network error: getaddr failed.
```
Needless to say I'm new to this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zare (May 20, 2011)

Dns?


----------



## beyert (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the same problem with pianobar as well, I don't have the time right now to try to fix it, but if I do, I will submit a problem report or notify people of my workaround.


----------



## beyert (Jun 16, 2011)

I suspect that it may be a firewall/port or dns issue, I looked at the source code last weekend and wasn't able to pinpoint the problem, but see if it works with all firewalls turned off.


----------

